# Coding "neuropathy"



## maephillips (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am being told by a healthplan that "neuropathy" should be coded to 355.9- Mononeuropathy. 

I have always coded "neuropathy" as 356.9.

If you look up neuropathy in any dictionary, it states something to the note of " damage to the peripheral nervous system. I have always believed that "neuropathy" was synonymous to peripheral neuropathy, and that was my justification as such. Mononeuropathy just seems to specific to be the ICD-9 for such a broad term as "neuropathy".

I can not find anything that says otherwise anywhere. Any thoughts?

Thank you,
~M


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 21, 2012)

*unless it states peripheral*

The healthplan is correct. In the absence of documentation of PERIPHERAL neuropathy, the default code is 355.9. You would need to query the provider to get the documentationof peripheral added.  You go to the alphabetic index and look up neuropathy. If that is the only documentation, you need to stop right there.  You need additional information in order to code any further, such as to peripheral.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey ,

If you go thro' Index of disease of ICD 9 CM then, Neuropathy, neuropathic (see also Disorder, nerve)  --> 355.9.

If mentioned Arm/Upper extremity --> 354.9
If mentioned Leg/Lower extremity --> 355.8
If mentioned Peripheral --> 356.9

So like mjb5019, just go as per documentation.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## maephillips (Apr 2, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your input. I really appreciate it. This is the first time I've come across this problem. I have alot of provider education ahead of me. 

Mae


----------

